# How did we get so old???



## Dirty Dog (Dec 25, 2021)

@Bill Mattocks made a comment in another thread about age catching up. It got me thinking. How the heck did I get so old? It just doesn't seem possible. In my mind, nobody ages.




This is Izzy (L) and Paddy (R), demonstrating a partner stretch for one of my books. They'd been training for a year or so when this was taken. In my mind, this is still them. But in reality, they are both black belts and college students. Izzy is finishing her Freshman year and Paddy her Junior. Amazing young women. But how did they grow up? And when did I get so old?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 25, 2021)

In my mind, I'm still somewhere in my 20's or early 30's. My knees aren't buying into the delusion. Whenever I run into old friends, I'm amazed at how much they've aged - I suspect they are having the same thought about me.


----------



## granfire (Dec 25, 2021)

I am still amazed that my sister's friend has 4 kids, and the oldest is grown now. To me she is still 14....
then again, in my mind I am still 16....


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 26, 2021)

Usually, all I have to do is see a current photo of myself and think "damn I'm old". 
Appearance is a big deal for sure but what gets me the most is trying to reconcile what I could do in my 20's-30's versus now. For example, watching video of me back in the day compared to now is just, sadly funny. 
Am I still effective? Yes. 
Is most everything done differently? Yes. 
Could I get in the ring with my 25-year old self and hold my own? Yes, if I could get around the rules.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 26, 2021)

In my case, I started training at age 46. I didn't have any illusions about being young in the martial arts to begin with. I was quite fat as well. However, by the time I hit my early 50s, I was feeling much better. I was never going to be competitive with those younger than me, but my body was doing what I asked of it.

Now I'm in my 60s. Things are just flat wearing out. My knees are full of arthritis. I have a high pain threshold, they don't hurt (doctor says they should), but they don't do what I tell them always either. My right shoulder is coming undone, punching air sometimes makes it pop out. My diabetes-caused neuropathy is making me walk funny, as my gait is messed up. I'm either foot-slapping or toe-dragging as I walk sometimes, and walking more than a block is murder.

My heart is angry with me, and afib is no joke. Standing up can make me feel like passing out. Doctor says it won't get better - terrific.

Still, I'll keep training somehow. Maybe it's time to start writing.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Dec 26, 2021)

Gerry Seymour said:


> In my mind, I'm still somewhere in my 20's or early 30's.


Even in my delusional mind, the best fantasy I can pull off is, I'm in my 40's.  The scary thing will be finding yourself fantasizing you're still in your 60's.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 26, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> Even in my delusional mind, the best fantasy I can pull off is, I'm in my 40's.  The scary thing will be finding yourself fantasizing you're still in your 60's.


My mental image of my physical age hasn't changed in the last 20 years. I've no idea why.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Dec 26, 2021)

Gerry Seymour said:


> My mental image of my physical age hasn't changed in the last 20 years. I've no idea why.


Your twenties must have been really good years!  But, then again, we were all studs in our twenties, attacking life with enthusiasm.  Keeping a little of this gung ho attitude makes getting old easier and more rewarding.  Not that I'm biased, but I thank MA for keeping the spark going.  At 15 years old, I made the best decision in my life.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 26, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> Your twenties must have been really good years!  But, then again, we were all studs in our twenties, attacking life with enthusiasm.  Keeping a little of this gung ho attitude makes getting old easier and more rewarding.  Not that I'm biased, but I thank MA for keeping the spark going.  At 15 years old, I made the best decision in my life.


Thinking about it, I suspect it comes from my professional start. I was 23 when I started interacting with executive management at large companies. Everyone I worked with (clients and coworkers) was at least 20 years older and much more experienced. It was an intimidating time for me, and I don’t think I ever really stopped feeling like the kid who snuck into a C-suite meeting.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Dec 26, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> @Bill Mattocks
> And when did I get so old?



It has to start somewhere.


----------



## tim po (Dec 26, 2021)

how is one thing, but i know why i got this old. i learned how to protect myself. Ol' Grim has taken a few swipes at me. and i've never been smart enough to stay out of his way.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 26, 2021)

Oily Dragon said:


> It has to start somewhere.


Wait, are you saying @Dirty Dog started this mess??!?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 26, 2021)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Wait, are you saying @Dirty Dog started this mess??!?


I'm the Designated Scapegoat now?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 26, 2021)

1. I am not old.  Those rookies are just impossibily young.
2. One day at a time.  It's just that there are now so damn many of them in the rear view mirror...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 26, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm the Designated Scapegoat now?


Yes. Any other questions?


----------



## Oily Dragon (Dec 26, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Gerry Seymour said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, are you saying @Dirty Dog started this mess??!?


----------



## Gyakuto (Dec 28, 2021)

Time is the fire in which we burn….


----------



## seasoned (Dec 28, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> In my case, I started training at age 46. I didn't have any illusions about being young in the martial arts to begin with. I was quite fat as well. However, by the time I hit my early 50s, I was feeling much better. I was never going to be competitive with those younger than me, but my body was doing what I asked of it.
> 
> Now I'm in my 60s. Things are just flat wearing out. My knees are full of arthritis. I have a high pain threshold, they don't hurt (doctor says they should), but they don't do what I tell them always either. My right shoulder is coming undone, punching air sometimes makes it pop out.* My diabetes-caused neuropathy is making me walk funny, as my gait is messed up. I'm either foot-slapping or toe-dragging as I walk sometimes, and walking more than a block is murder.*
> I
> ...


I'm pushing 80 yrs and can relate to peripheral neuropathy, "no know cause".  I have all the symptoms you describe so I can relate, all to well...We can explain it to someone but unless they have it it is hard to describe in a way they will understand.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 28, 2021)

seasoned said:


> I'm pushing 80 yrs and can relate to peripheral neuropathy, "no know cause".  I have all the symptoms you describe so I can relate, all to well...We can explain it to someone but unless they have it it is hard to describe in a way they will understand.


It's easy to figure out what caused mine. Ultimately, it's chemo. I was on cisplatin for 9 months, which is known to cause neuropathies. I'm off that, but the stuff I am on now (massive doses of Lanreotide-LAR) suppresses insulin production. So diabetes. Which adds to the neuropathies. Oddles of fun. But the statistics say I should have died 6 years ago. And I'm not only still alive, I'm still working full time. Neuopathy sucks, but it's a fair trade.


----------



## Steve (Dec 28, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's easy to figure out what caused mine. Ultimately, it's chemo. I was on cisplatin for 9 months, which is known to cause neuropathies. I'm off that, but the stuff I am on now (massive doses of Lanreotide-LAR) suppresses insulin production. So diabetes. Which adds to the neuropathies. Oddles of fun. But the statistics say I should have died 6 years ago. And I'm not only still alive, I'm still working full time. Neuopathy sucks, but it's a fair trade.


That’s a rough hand.  Here’s to beating the odds.


----------



## bill miller (Dec 29, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Could I get in the ring with my 25-year old self and hold my own? Yes, if I could get around the rules.


There is a wonderful technique for this! Look over to your opponents corner, bug your eyes out in wonder and say,"Look! it's Lady GaGa!!", or, you can just run! RUN AWAY!!, ala Monty Python.


----------



## bill miller (Dec 29, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> In my case, I started training at age 46. I didn't have any illusions about being young in the martial arts to begin with. I was quite fat as well. However, by the time I hit my early 50s, I was feeling much better. I was never going to be competitive with those younger than me, but my body was doing what I asked of it.
> 
> Now I'm in my 60s. Things are just flat wearing out. My knees are full of arthritis. I have a high pain threshold, they don't hurt (doctor says they should), but they don't do what I tell them always either. My right shoulder is coming undone, punching air sometimes makes it pop out. My diabetes-caused neuropathy is making me walk funny, as my gait is messed up. I'm either foot-slapping or toe-dragging as I walk sometimes, and walking more than a block is murder.
> 
> ...


Bill, I understand. I also have afib, but is under control with meds, and the rest of my 72 year old body creaks and moans as well. You might want to consider finding a Tai Chi class, and doing a bit of cross training. It always helped me, and let me keep training in my KDK system well past my prime. Good luck, brother, and keep the faith.


----------



## bill miller (Dec 29, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm the Designated Scapegoat now?


No, Dog. I just looked out back and the goat is still there!


----------



## isshinryuronin (Dec 29, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's easy to figure out what caused mine. Ultimately, it's chemo. I was on cisplatin for 9 months, which is known to cause neuropathies. I'm off that, but the stuff I am on now (massive doses of Lanreotide-LAR) suppresses insulin production. So diabetes. Which adds to the neuropathies. Oddles of fun. But the statistics say I should have died 6 years ago. And I'm not only still alive, I'm still working full time. Neuopathy sucks, but it's a fair trade.


Life throws a lot of punches.  Some we can slip, evade, or block, but plenty get thru.  Being strong enough to take the hit, or knowing how to roll with the punch let's us stay in the fight.  Eventually we all lose, but at least we can beat the point spread and still score a win.  (My 2022 New Year resolution is to use fewer metaphors, but like cutting back on donuts, I doubt I'll keep it.)  

Happy New Year to all (especially us old guys who face challenges yet somehow keep going).


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 29, 2021)

bill miller said:


> Bill, I understand. I also have afib, but is under control with meds, and the rest of my 72 year old body creaks and moans as well. You might want to consider finding a Tai Chi class, and doing a bit of cross training. It always helped me, and let me keep training in my KDK system well past my prime. Good luck, brother, and keep the faith.


I would like to. No Tai Chi near me, unfortunately.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Dec 29, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I would like to. No Tai Chi near me, unfortunately.



Oh ****.

See, I can never keep up.  I thought I made this thread for @bill miller.

It was meant for @Bill Mattocks (but credit to @JowGaWolf)

You can fast forward to the end of the thread, there are great seated exercises there for neuropathy patients.  But they work for anyone really, so I guess I made the thread for all of you.






						Shaolinquan Qigong for Health and Fitness
					

I want to share with you one of the best documentaries I have ever witnessed, because it ties together a lot of different themes that should appeal to everyone here.  This is a real Shaolin fighting monk's training, captured on film a couple years ago.   What I take away from watching this...



					www.martialtalk.com


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 29, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> @Bill Mattocks made a comment in another thread about age catching up. It got me thinking. How the heck did I get so old? It just doesn't seem possible. In my mind, nobody ages.
> 
> View attachment 27834
> 
> This is Izzy (L) and Paddy (R), demonstrating a partner stretch for one of my books. They'd been training for a year or so when this was taken. In my mind, this is still them. But in reality, they are both black belts and college students. Izzy is finishing her Freshman year and Paddy her Junior. Amazing young women. But how did they grow up? And when did I get so old?


I don't get old.  I just get worn lol like a comfortable leather jacket that no longer feels like card board. lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 29, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> My heart is angry with me, and afib is no joke. Standing up can make me feel like passing out. Doctor says it won't get better - terrific.


Not old just worn.  If you think of how long the heart beats, the lungs work, the joints work, and the organs work.. things just wear down like any mechanical part.  But if you could repair the tissue damage then you wouldn't feel worn and you wouldn't look old. 

Not old just worn.


----------



## Steve (Dec 29, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> Not old just worn.  If you think of how long the heart beats, the lungs work, the joints work, and the organs work.. things just wear down like any mechanical part.  But if you could repair the tissue damage then you wouldn't feel worn and you wouldn't look old.
> 
> Not old just worn.


Broken in.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 29, 2021)

Steve said:


> Broken in.


 ha ha ha. that too.  Broken in sounds like being married lol.  

Before marriage





After marriage.
Remember when you didn't do something for your wife.  Of course you don't.  But don't worry.  She'll remind you about it in about 2 months about something that happen 30 years ago.  And eventually you'll learn to be quiet during certain conversations so she doesn't bring it up.  This horse didn't learn and she's been on his back forever about it.  ha ha ha






Just in case my wife sees this.   IT'S A JOKE!!.  She just walked in ha ha ha. click save close window lol


----------



## Cynik75 (Dec 30, 2021)

I am 46 y.o. Yesterday I was rolling with 18 y.o. girl and my conclusion is: year after year, the teenagers are faster


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 30, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> I am 46 y.o. Yesterday I was rolling with 18 y.o. girl and my conclusion is: year after year, the teenagers are faster


ha ha ha..  that's why old dudes (old fighters) learn to be tricky with their fighting lol.


----------



## bill miller (Dec 30, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> ha ha ha.. that's why old dudes (old fighters) learn to be tricky with their fighting lol.


A good technique for just such a scenario is told hold up the latest I-phone! When they start hyperventilating, knock the crap out of them!


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 30, 2021)

bill miller said:


> A good technique for just such a scenario is told hold up the latest I-phone! When they start hyperventilating, knock the crap out of them!


Still happily using my iPhone 6. Am thinking about getting an SE just for the faster wifi.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 30, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Still happily using my iPhone 6. Am thinking about getting an SE just for the faster wifi.


I made that upgrade after I destroyed the screen on the 6.


----------



## bill miller (Dec 30, 2021)

Gerry Seymour said:


> I made that upgrade after I destroyed the screen on the 6.


I have a flip phone..nuff said.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 30, 2021)

Gerry Seymour said:


> I made that upgrade after I destroyed the screen on the 6.


I like the size of both phones. I do a good amount of program changes from my phone. There are two programs I have sporadic trouble accessing. I think it is more about the 3G and pinging the necessary server than anything else.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 30, 2021)

bill miller said:


> I have a flip phone..nuff said.


While I’d love to have my old Startac, I wouldn’t give up my smartphone. Too much is made possible.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 30, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Still happily using my iPhone 6. Am thinking about getting an SE just for the faster wifi.


I don't have a cell phone. I don't want anybody to be able to find me.

It's good to be "not young any more". I don't have to work 8 to 5. I also have all the time in the world to sit on the beach and think about

- Who am I?
- Why am I here?
- Why it is me?


----------

